# kernel 3.4.9 and nfs

## marckn

Hi,

I've just updated to kernel 3.4.9 from the previous 3.3.8 on my x86_64 pc. With this new kernel I can't any longer mount a nfs partition located in my local network. Everything still works fine when I boot from kernel 3.3.8.

The same problem applies to  my netbook too. The .config of kernel 3.4.9 has been merged from that of 3.3.8.

I don't even know in which log I could find any clue for this problem, the only thing I can tell is that it doesn't affect the saba share that I use to transfer things to and from windows machines. Do you have any idea ?

Thanks in advance,

  Marco

----------

## BillWho

marckn,

I don't think it's a  kernel problem - I have two networked gentoo machines running 3.4.9 and nfs is working as usual.  I didn't do anything past make oldconfig   :Confused: 

----------

## frogstarr78

I'm having the same problem only updating from 3.2.12 to 3.4.9 using oldconfig as well.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *marckn wrote:*   

> With this new kernel I can't any longer mount a nfs partition located in my local network.

 

Any error message? nfs3 or nfs4? 

No problems here with nfs3, mounting with

```
192.168.178.34:/home/nfsshares/files    /home/stell/files   nfs   rw,nfsvers=3,soft,bg,intr       0       0
```

----------

## fhaddad78

A lot changed in the kernel from 3.2.x to 3.4.x.

You might want to consider visiting www.kernel-seeds.org and downloading a 3.4.9 .config file for Gentoo and then tweak it for your needs. Much of what you need set will be done correctly for you in most circumstances. In addition, you can visit http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ where you can paste the results from 'lspci' and determine your appropriate drivers or you can search through the list of motherboards and find them.

Not sure if this information was helpful or not. Maybe you already knew about this stuff.

----------

## frogstarr78

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  *marckn wrote:*   With this new kernel I can't any longer mount a nfs partition located in my local network. 
> 
> Any error message? nfs3 or nfs4? 
> 
> No problems here with nfs3, mounting with
> ...

 

Must be w/ nfsv4 I added the nfsvers=3 to the fstab and it worked. I don't get any errors on the cli nor in /var/log/messages when it fails trying nfsv4

----------

